

Nice graphic: which cities have a surplus of single men or women - gruseom
http://creativeclass.typepad.com/thecreativityexchange/2008/03/the-singles-map.html

======
jeroen
same article: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152497>

~~~
gruseom
That's a totally different piece. Are you sure you've got the right link?

Edit: Incidentally, the web page I posted is a little embarrassing. It's the
graphic I think is cool, both as a graphic and for its striking content.

~~~
jeroen
My fault, wrong thread.

